# subscribe to a thread



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

How do I subscribe to a thread? Thanks.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Click on the thread tools bar in the upper right and there is an option to subscribe.


----------



## 8yearscheating (Oct 14, 2010)

This doesn't show up in the mobile or phone version. How do you do it there? Please pm me because I can't mark this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frank29 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi how do i start a thread


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

go to the forum you want to post in and in the upper left there should be a new post button


----------



## Strawberry898 (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't click on a subscribe to a thread


----------

